# Werbung aktuell : Was mit Vögeln x 1



## comatron (5 Mai 2021)

Norma hat ein Herz für Feinschmecker !


----------



## Devilfish (5 Mai 2021)

Die haben doch ne Meise!
Wobei... die kann man dann direkt nutzen


----------



## didi33 (5 Mai 2021)

Dazu in paar Meisenknödel, was will man mehr.


----------



## wusel (6 Mai 2021)

der kommt bestimmt gut auf dem nächstem sommerfest vom vogelschutzverein :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (6 Mai 2021)

Und wenn das Gas dann auch noch aus der bösen Russen-Pipeline kommt ... !


----------



## ghdlghdlghdl (15 März 2022)

funny pics danke!


----------

